# Are we gonna hear more on Brother sargent rafen.



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im a massive blood angel fan and really liked the books following the story of brother rafen , im just wondering do we know if this story's gonna continue in the future or is it a wishful hope?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, Swallow has confirmed this. I think he mentioned it in the Second Blood Angels Omnibus in the Introduction. I'm pretty sure he's mentioned it on the web and at events as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I hope so too. The first two books weren't great, but the second two were very good. It was nice to see Fabius Bile get some love.


----------

